# Mixing audio tracks



## jeudi33 (May 23, 2008)

I've recently mixed music with Audacity but it's not really the best software to handle a lot of tracks. Could anyone advice on what are the best applications? for mac of course!
thanks


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried GarageBand?

There's also Ardour which is open source but it as lot more intricate in its features than Audacity.  Ardour requires JackOSX although I think you can make it work with CoreAudio.  I've got it running on my iMac G5 with Tiger but I need to get myself some sort of breakout box for bringing in audio.


----------



## Ramesh33 (Jun 7, 2008)

nice tools there thanks for sharing


----------



## ian_k (Jun 16, 2008)

traktor, serato, ableton


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2008)

ian_k said:


> traktor, serato, ableton



While excellent tools to consider, each of them does cost quite a bit of money.  Considering that the original poster was using Audacity already, I imagine the original poster might have been looking for a similar free or inexpensive alternative, hecne the mention of GarageBand and Ardour.  But still, great suggestions.


----------



## ian_k (Jun 16, 2008)

audacity is more of an audio editing /recording software though isnt it??


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2008)

ian_k said:


> audacity is more of an audio editing /recording software though isnt it??



Yes, but there are some rudimentary mixing possibilities available.  Still, this is what the original poster wanted to move away from.  This was why I brought up GarageBand which is already included, or Ardour which is free software like Audacity but a little more beefy in terms of mixing features.  Ardour is a digital audio workstation that allows for mixing and whatnot.  Again, the suggestions you brought up are solid ones and used in the industry, but I imagine the original poster was looking for a more inexpensive solutions, be it free or commercial.  At least they have demos that the original poster can test out, so yeah.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 20, 2008)

Definitely Garageband.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 20, 2008)

Apple.com ... GarageBand/

_Improving GarageBand Performance_

The very 1st music creating app I ever used was F_retPe_t _(10 yrs ago now ... )_


----------

